# Happy growling



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Does anyone else's dog use a growl to mean 'I really want to play with you'? Lola will go and fetch a toy and then come and drop it in front of me and then lie down and growl. It is a nice growl, not a frightening, teeth baring one - she doesn't have an aggressive bone in her body!! Then whilst we play tug of war or even just playing on the floor with no toy involved, she growls. There is no doubt in my mind that for her a growl means 'play with me'!! I have seen her growl before in an angry way (at an overly enthusiastic dog in the park or once when her tail was stood upon) but this is different. I always feel I have to justify it if we have friends in, I don't want them to be scared of her!! Biggest threat she holds is that she might lick you to death!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly does this too it's a happy growl I guess. She even does it if she is playing with her toys alone and sometimes barks at them.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yup! Lady too...its like they are trying to talk to you.


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

Seems to be a common thing. Frankie does it as well.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Yep, Obi does it too. If I ignore his happy growl he starts barking at me!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Bailey does it a lot too. I was really worried about it, but dog trainer said it is normal and can sometimes be out of frustration. Bailey does it a lot when she meets other dogs and she is on her lead. She just wants to get the freedom to run around and play.

They are so cute.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Yep, Obi does it too. If I ignore his happy growl he starts barking at me!


haha if I ignore Lady's happy growl...a toy is thrust into my leg...lol she is a character.


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Phew - I thought Lola's brain was badly wired 😉😉

Lola moves onto nudging and puppy dog eyes if the growls don't work!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes.. Lola does this too! She talks to us!

Oh and nudging too!!


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> haha if I ignore Lady's happy growl...a toy is thrust into my leg...lol she is a character.


Oh yea! It's crazy how similar they all are.

Frankie will stand with his two paws on my legs, the toy in my lap, just staring at me, wanting me to throw the toy. He loves fetch more than anything. It's so funny


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Yes.. Lola does this too! She talks to us!
> 
> Oh and nudging too!!


Glad to hear all Lolas are alike 😄😄😄


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Millie does something similar. When we have a cuddle I make 'ah' this is nice noises and she copies them, to the point that when we now cuddle she will start the noises, its like a chesty growl, but a lovely contented sound. I guess its the equivalent of a dog purring.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Our boys do it too, especially when they are playing rough n tumble together...Dexter more so than Alfie, and sometimes the growls turn to barks.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ginger will do that and the nudging.but she also chatters to me and talks to me,with all kind of little different noise ..and she will do it also when i talk to her ,my wife gets really crazy with laughter, at me and ginger sitting there talking back and forth to each other it is very funny.you know cockapoo are really so close to being human,never had a dog like this


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sugerlump said:


> ginger will do that and the nudging.but she also chatters to me and talks to me,with all kind of little different noise ..and she will do it also when i talk to her ,my wife gets really crazy with laughter, at me and ginger sitting there talking back and forth to each other it is very funny.you know cockapoo are really so close to being human,never had a dog like this


They are really special eh lumpy! We would love to see a video of you and ginger chatting to each other.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i'm 77 hon and from the old school .i don't own things like that.I'm lucky i have a regular camera haaa Haaa


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

sugerlump said:


> i'm 77 hon and from the old school .i don't own things like that.I'm lucky i have a regular camera haaa Haaa


You do great on the forum! My father in law is 73 and uses Facebook all the time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i was on FB but my son who is a minister got burned pretty bad on there by people unknown to him , and that turn me off for FB .so now i am just here and yahoo..but i love it here ,owning a cockapoo must have some thing to do with it haa Haa..ginger is getting so good now with her learning things. like i said before the word no..she is great with that .and now she is learning ( pick it up)that is good also


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> Millie does something similar. When we have a cuddle I make 'ah' this is nice noises and she copies them, to the point that when we now cuddle she will start the noises, its like a chesty growl, but a lovely contented sound. I guess its the equivalent of a dog purring.


That is really sweet!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I feel i'm missing out now as Dudley doesn't do it! he makes a groaning noise when I scratch round his ears and he does the nose nudge but otherwise he just barks for attention. - oh and he does the, have to have the last word grumble, which I find really funny when I have told him off.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

DB1 said:


> I feel i'm missing out now as Dudley doesn't do it! he makes a groaning noise when I scratch round his ears and he does the nose nudge but otherwise he just barks for attention. - oh and he does the, have to have the last word grumble, which I find really funny when I have told him off.


Nah your not left out!! Sounds like Dudleys got it all down to a T!


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Ha ha, Lola doesn't really make any other noises. Very occasionally she will bark. Oh, and she also yodels when she is really excited, generally with a ball in her mouth!!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

well why don't you girls take your poo's head in your hands and look them straight in the eye and talk to them ..like saying you have problems ,you got troubles what the mater cat got your tongue,answer me you want to fight .better think about that first.and keep talking to them and they will answer.you got to do it often .i do it all the time and then she will start with all theses little noise and sounds ,it really is funny


----------

